# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Πουλακι 1 ημερων και λιγων ωρων!

## serafeim

Παιδια καλησπερα!
Πριν 25-26 ημερες ειχα βαλει κατι αυγα(13 στο συνολο/11 γονιμα) σε μια αυτοσχεδια μηχανη, αλλα το σαββατοκυριακο της καθαρας δευτερας ελειψα και εμειναν 1-2 ημερες μονα τους χωρις γυρησμα τελος παντων απο τα 11 αυτα αυγα καταφεραν σε αυτες τις δυο μερες να τα βγαλουν περα μονο τα 5 αυγα!!! Τα δυο δεν καταφεραν αν βγουν απο το τσοφλι, τα δυο βγηκαν και περιμενω αλλο ενα απο μερα σε μερα! Λογο χαμηλων θερμοκρασιων καποια αργησαν στην αναπτυξη για αυτο η διαφορα αυτη!!! Θα σας βαλω φωτογραφιες αλλα θα ηθελα μια ερωτηση να μου απαντησετε οποιος ξερει και αν μπορω να κανω κατι και αν θατα καταφερει!!! Το πρωτο μικρο ειναι κουτσο δηλαδη δεν μπορει να πατησει το ενα ποδαρακι ενω το κουναει κανονικα ενω το αλλο ποδαρακι το εχει δυνατο και παταει γερα γερα!! Αυτο το μικρο με το ποδαρακι γεννηθηκε 4 το μεσημερι χθες !!! Θα τα καταφερει? Το προβλημα θα μεινει?

Αυτο ειναι το κουτσο χθεσινη φωτογραφια!!


εδω το μικροτερο λιγων ωρων



και εδω και τα δυο



Αγωνιως καθομαι ολοι την ωρα απο πανω τους να δω αν θα περπατησει και τιποτα, πολυ λυπαμαι για το μικρο και ειναι γλυκουτσικο!!!  ::

----------


## xarhs

στο ερωτημα σου δεν απανταω σερ......... εγω θα πω οτι προκειτε για δυο *καταπληκτικα* κοτοπουλακια που ειναι πολυ ομορφα........

κατι μου λεει ομως , οτι τους γονεις απ τα κοτοπουλακια τους ξερω......



o *πατερας * ειναι αυτος...............

----------


## serafeim

Πολυ καλα μαλιστα!!! Απορω πως τοσο μεγαλα κοτοπουλακια βγηκαν απο ενα τοσο δα αυγο!! πολυ παραξενο!!!! Τα νανακια που εβαζα που το αυγο ηταν σχεδον ολοιδιο βγαινανε μια σταλιτσα!!! Αυτα ομως ηταν θεορατα!!!

----------


## Peri27

τι ομορφα και τι γλυκααααααα  ::   :Happy:

----------


## serafeim

δυο ακομη φωτογραφιες με το μικρο και το ποδαρακι του...

----------


## giorgos_

Πιθανον γενετικη ανωμαλια. Θα τα καταφερει τι εννοεις; Αν ειναι μονο του πιθανον αλλα συνηθως σε κοπαδι η ζωη ειναι σκληρη.

----------


## Peri27

ειναι τοσο απιστευτα ομορφο ..  :Love0001:

----------


## serafeim

δηλαδη το μικρο  μολις βγει στο κοπαδι δεν θα καταφερει να επηζησει?  :sad:   :sad:   :sad:   :sad:   :sad:   :sad: 
στεναγχωρεθηκα παρα πολυ τωρα....  :Sick0018:

----------


## giorgos_

Το μονο που μπορεις να κανεις ειναι δεσιμο με το αλλο ποδι για 2 εως 12 ωρες και το δαπεδο που θα παταει να ειναι οχι γλυστερο.
Το να βγουν τοσο λιγα πουλια τα αλλα να μην μπορουν να βγουν απο το αυγο και αυτο που δειχνεις, ειναι ελλειψη υγρασιας.

----------


## xarhs

ελλειψη υγρασιας και εγω πιστευω  και το κοτοπουλακι σεραφειμ καθως μεγαλωνει το ποδαρακι πιστευω θα δυναμωσει..................

----------


## serafeim

εχω 100% ελειψη υγρασιας !!! αλλα δεν μπορω να εχω ενα ολοκληρο κουβα στο δωματιο γιατι θα αρρωστησω και εγω απο την υγρασια!! αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι οτι ειχα υγρασια απλα οχι οσο χρειαζοταν μενω καπως παραξενα και επαιξε πολυ μεγαλο ρολο!!! Μπορω να βρεχω τα αυγα συχνα κατα την διαρκεια της μερας?

----------


## kostas0206

Να τα χαιρεσε σεραφειμ!  :winky:

----------


## jk21

Σεραφειμ φροντισε αμεσα να κανεις οτι θα δεις εδω και ισως εχει αποτελεσμα 

http://www.poultryhelp.com/spraddle.html 



εδω εχει επισης αρκετες πληροφοριες για το προβλημα

http://www.2ndchance.info/spraddle.htm

και εδω μια ερευνα πανω στο προβλημα ,που το συνδεει και με υψηλη θερμοκρασια στα τελευταια σταδια της επωασης !


http://www.worldpoultry.net/Breeders...egs-WP009251W/

βαλε ναρθηκα ,εχε το πουλακι σε μη ολισθηρη επιφανεια και ενισχυσε τη διατροφη του με ασβεστιο και βιταμινη D3 ειδικα αν το εχεις σε εσωτερικο χωρο

----------


## DimitrisPas13

να σου ζήσουν...είναι πανέμορφα...!!!

----------


## serafeim

δημητρη το εκανα για 12 ωρες οπως μου ειπε  ο Γιωργος και το εβγαλα!!! δεν εχει splayed leg απλα το ενα ποδαρακι δεν μπορει να το περπατησει!!! οταν λες ασβεστιο? εχω αλευρι με σκονη γαλακτος για τροφη και καλαμποκι σε πουδρα τι αλλο να βαλω?

----------


## ggamb

Να σου ζήσουν! Πως γίνετε όμως να βγήκαν κοτοπουλακια σε 25-26 μέρες; πολύ δεν είναι; Εμένα αυτό το πρόβλημα με το πόδι μου το είχε ένα την πρώτη φορα που χρησιμοποίησα την μηχανη γιατί δεν είχα στανταρει τον θερμοστάτη και η θρμοκρασια ήταν 1,5 βαθμούς επανω αλλά στο δικό μου ήταν μονίμως κολημενο ψηλά.

----------


## serafeim

οχι οχι δεν ειναι κολλημενο!!! απλα δεν το παταει

----------


## ggamb

πως όμως βγήκαν μετά από τόσες μέρες; μήπως είχες πολύ χαμηλή θερμοκρασία; αν είχες έκτος από την καθηστερηση σε αυτό οφείλετε και η χαμηλή εκολαπτικοτητα και η παραμόρφωση. Σε χαμηλότερες θερμοκρασίες εκκολάπτονται λίγοι αδύναμοι και πολες φορές παραμορφομενοι νεοσοι.

----------


## BugsBunny

Όμορφα. . .

----------


## serafeim

Χαμηλη θερμοκρασια στην αρχη και χαμηλη πολυ υγρασια!!!  :sad:

----------


## serafeim

Παιδια το περασα και εβγαλα φωτογραφια να δειτε Δημητρη για δες... το χαζαμπλαστ δεν πιανει γιατι πεφτει μεσα στο νερο και βρεχεται!!!

----------


## jk21

ΣΕΡΑΦΕΙΜ τα δαχτυλα μπορει να τα ανοιγοκλεισει κανονικα; στην κορυφη του ποδιου δειχνει να ειναι θηλυκωμενο στην αρθρωση ή δεν εχει ελεγχο και << παιζει >> να εχει εξαρθρωση; 

αν δεν εχεις σφιξει πολυ τα σχοινια ωστε να του πιεζουν την κυκλοφορια του αιματος ,τοτε μια χαρα ειναι και ετσι 

τριβε λιγο σουπιοκοκκαλο σε οτι του ταιζεις αν και απο οτι καταλαβα ,μερος της τροφης ειναι σκονη γαλακτος και θα παιρνει απο εκει ασβεστιο και d3

----------


## giorgos_

> εχω 100% ελειψη υγρασιας !!! αλλα δεν μπορω να εχω ενα ολοκληρο κουβα στο δωματιο γιατι θα αρρωστησω και εγω απο την υγρασια!! αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι οτι ειχα υγρασια απλα οχι οσο χρειαζοταν μενω καπως παραξενα και επαιξε πολυ μεγαλο ρολο!!! Μπορω να βρεχω τα αυγα συχνα κατα την διαρκεια της μερας?


Ζεσταινεις το νερο, μετρας βαζοντας το μικρο δαχτυλακι του χεριου σου στο νερο μεχρι το δεκα χωρις να σε καιει και ψεκαζεις.

----------


## serafeim

> ΣΕΡΑΦΕΙΜ τα δαχτυλα μπορει να τα ανοιγοκλεισει κανονικα; στην κορυφη του ποδιου δειχνει να ειναι θηλυκωμενο στην αρθρωση ή δεν εχει ελεγχο και << παιζει >> να εχει εξαρθρωση; 
> 
> αν δεν εχεις σφιξει πολυ τα σχοινια ωστε να του πιεζουν την κυκλοφορια του αιματος ,τοτε μια χαρα ειναι και ετσι 
> 
> τριβε λιγο σουπιοκοκκαλο σε οτι του ταιζεις αν και απο οτι καταλαβα ,μερος της τροφης ειναι σκονη γαλακτος και θα παιρνει απο εκει ασβεστιο και d3


Κουναει τα δαχτυλακια Δημητρη και τα ανοιγει απλα φαινεται ποιο χοντρο το ενα ποδαρακι αυτο που δεν παταει δηλαδη!!! απο οτι παρατηρω και το αλλο μικρο εχει προβλημα με το ενα δαχτυλακι του  :sad:  παει σαν μεθυσμενο αλλα τρωει ποιο πολυ!!! Δεν το σφυγγει τωρα που το εχω απλα το ποδαρακι του δεν το κατεβαζει κατω παντα σταθερα επανω και δεν τρωει οπως το αλλο παρολα αυτα ειανι ζωηρα και τα 2!!!
Τι εννοεις θηλυκομενο? Γιατι ειναι αυτο που σου λεω στην αρθρωση ειανι ποιο χοντρο το κουτσο ποδαρακι του...

----------


## jk21

Ισως να υπηρξε απλα βγαλσιμο απο την αρθρωση ( πως βγαινει ο ωμος στους ανθρωπους ... καπως ετσι ) και μετα δημιουργηθηκε ψευδοαρθρωση που το δυσκολευει στις κινησεις ... θα δουμε στην πορεια

----------


## serafeim

Σε ευχαριστω Δημητρη για την βοηθεια..

----------


## xarhs

σεραφειμ τα κοτοπουλακια τι τα ταιζεις.........???????

----------


## serafeim

Χαρη το εγραψα και σε αλλη σελιδα γαλα σε σκονη,αλευρι,αλεσμενο σε πουδρα καλαμποκι...

----------


## xarhs

παρε απο μαγαζι με ζωοτροφες καλαμποκι αλοευρι , μετα βαλε στο μιξερ ενα αυγο ολοκληρο και μετα σε ενα μπολ ανακατεψε το με το καλαμποκι

αμα θες ριχνεις και λιγο ελαιολαδο............

γιατι παιδακι μου δινεις γαλα σε σκονη στα κοτοπουλακια...????? αυγα δεν εχετε εσεις εκει.........????

----------


## serafeim

μου το εδωσε φιλος που εχει κοτα με μικρα μεγαλα 1 μηνων σχεδων και μου εδωσε αυτος... ειναι καλυτερα ετσι παντως πυστευω... το γαλα θρεπτικα ειναι καλυτερο απο το αυγο σαν βιολογικη αξια και μετα παει το αυγο!!!

----------


## xarhs

βρε σεραφειμ......... για τα πουλια το αυγο ειναι θρεπτικα πολλα επιπεδα πιο πανω.....!!!!!

εχω διαβασει οτι γαλακτοκιμικα και γαλα δεν πρεπει να δινουμε σε πουλια.

----------


## serafeim

Χαρη γαλα σε σκονη διαβασε ξανα !!! τα επιπεδα λακτοζης ειναι επιτρεπομενα!!!!

----------


## xarhs

βρε σεραφειμ τωρα που το πεπτικο συστημα ειναι ευαισθητο δωσε αυγο.........

οταν μεγαλωσει δωσε αυτη την παλιο σκονη...............

----------


## serafeim

μα το συγκεκρυμενο μιγμα βγηκε για αυτον τον λογο!!!!!

----------


## xarhs

καλα κανε οτι θες.........

η επιλογη ειναι δικια σου

----------


## serafeim

Δεν ειναι θεμα επιλογης καθαρα κανω το ποιο σωστο!!!  :winky:

----------


## xarhs

ποιο σωστο βρε ανθρωπε του θεου....????

υπαρχει υποκαταστατο του αυγου.....????

δεν ειπα να μην το δωσει το σκονογαλο αλλα οχι τωρα που ειναι πολυ μικρο

----------


## serafeim

1)Γαλα
2)Αυγο
3)Κοκκινα κρεατα
4)Λευκα κρεατα + Ψαρια
5)Οσπρια

Ετσι πανε βαση την θρεπτικη τους και βιολογικη τους αξια Χαρη!!! Και ναι υπαρχει και ειναι το γαλα αλλα για να σε καλυψω αλεσα πολυ την αυγοτροφη μου και εβαλα και απο αυτην!!!  :winky:

----------


## xarhs

ρε σεραφειμ μην τα μπερδευεις........ αυτη η διατροφη ειναι για μας..

το καθε ζωο εχει τη δικη του διατροφικη πυραμιδα.........

για τα πουλια δεν θα υπαρξει ποτε υποκαταστατο του αυγου....

----------


## serafeim

Τι λες Χαρη? για μας? για ολους!! βεβαια δεν μπορεις να ταισεις μια κατσικα κοκκινο κρεας αλλα η φυση εχει προβλεψη για ολα!!! Δεν ειπα να δινουμε γαλα σε σκονη στα πουλια για να παρουν βιταμινη d3 και ασβεστιο, αλλα οχι και οτι δεν μπορουμε να προσθεσουμε το γαλα σε σκονη στην διατροφη τους και θα τους βοηθησει παρα πολυ και φυσικα που προτιμας και εσυ!!! Υποκαταστατο του αυγου μια τροφη οχι αλλα ενα μιγμα τροφης ομως ναι!!! 




Η φύση εχει προβλεψει για ολα , εμεις το καταστρεφουμε !!!

----------


## lagreco69

Σεραφειμ με ξεκουφανες! αφαιρεσε τα κεφαλαια σε παρακαλω.

----------


## serafeim

χαχαχαχαχ δεν γινεται τωρα καντε το εσεις αν μπορειτε γιατι εφυγε η επεξεργασια τωρα  :sad:  και μικρυνετε του μην κουφανω και αλλους!!  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

δεν υπαρχει πιο πληρης πρωτεινη απο το ασπραδι του αυγου !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


το γαλα εχει αμινοξεα αρκετα ,αλλα οχι απαραιτητα χρειαζουμενα ολα στα πουλια ,αφου στα πουλια που τρεφονται με σπορους ,κυριως εχουμε αναγκη επιπλεον θειουχων αμινοξεων  που το αυγο ειναι ιδανικο και η βρωμη απο τα φθηνοτερα σπορια που εχουν καλη ποσοτητα τους (αρα και το αλευρι της ή οι τριμμενες νιφαδες της ) 

το γαλα μπορει να μπαινει σαν μικρη συμπληρωματικη ποσοτητα ,ειδικα αν δεν εχει αφαιρεθει η λακτοζη .αν το γαλα σε σκονη δεν ειναι ειδικο γαλα με διαδικασια αφαιρεσης της λακτοζης ,τοτε ειναι με φουλ λακτοζη οπως και το φρεσκο .η διαφορα του εγκειται μονο στην αποστειρωση -αφυδατωση ,μια διαδικασια που το υποβαθμιζει βεβαια διατροφικα ,αλλα κυριως πρεπει να μας υποψιαζει για την ποιοτητα της πρωτης υλης ... δεν αποστειρωνουν - αφυδατωνουν φρεσκα γαλατα ,οταν μπορουν να το κανουν και στα ληγμενα  ...

----------


## serafeim

Δημητρη την εχουμε ξανακανει τετοια συζητηση πολυ παλια μονο που τοτε μαθαινα κα ιαπλα ρωταγα!! Τελος παντων δεν θα επεκταθω παραπερα καλος η κακως δινω αυτην την τροφη στα μικρα ελπιζω ολα ν πανε καλα και ναμ ην εχω επιπλεον προβληματα!! Ευχαριστω ολα τα παιδια και ποιο πολυ τον Δημητρη που με βοηθησαν με ολα!!! Επισης τον Γιωργο γιατις χρησιμες πληροφοριες του περι την επωαση του αυγου!!! Την επομενη φορα θα εχω υγρασιομετρο-θερμομετρο και θερμοστατη!!!

----------


## xarhs

μου λες ρε σεραφειμ γιατι δεν θελεις να βαλεις αυγο..........????????

δεν το τελειωνουμε εδω περα αν δεν εξηγησεις......

μηπως εχει και αυτο 10% θνησιμοτητα οπως το μαρουλι????

----------


## serafeim

Για το μαρουλι δεν το συζητω εχουν παει 20 κοντινα μου προσωπα νοσοκομειο απο μαορυλι απο τον κηπο τους!!! Απλα δεν το λεω για να αποφυγω συζητησης οπως αυτη διοτι και μεν θα γεννηθουν παρεξηγησεις και δεν θα βγαλει πουθενα!!

Ειπα καπου οτι δεν θελω να δωσω αυγο?  :Happy:  
Ειπα πως δεν αλλαζω την τροφη μου αυτην την στιγμη γιατι πηγα ρωτησα, εψαξα στο ιντερνετ και ο οικογενειακος φιλος που την χρησιμοποιησε του πηγαν ολα καλα!!!
Δεν αμφισβειτω την θρεπτικη αξια του αυγου αλλα οπως λεω συνεχεια η φυση προβλεψε για ολα και στην φυση αυγο δεν τρωνε αυγο!! Τρωνε εντομα, τρωνε ριζες, τρωνε γυρη, τρωνε πολλα αλλα που το αναπληρωνουν!!!

----------


## jk21

ΣΕΡΑΦΕΙΜ το οτι το αυγο εχει την πιο πληρη πρωτεινη ειναι δεδομενο !

στην φυση τα πουλια σιγουρα δεν τρωνε και γαλα .Αλλα στη φυση οσα πουλια ειναι μεγαλυτερα σε μεγεθος και επιθετικα σε φωλιες μικροτερων πουλιων πχ καρακαξες αλλα και αλλα ,τρωνε πριν απο ολα τα αυγα ! επισης τα ασπορα αυγα ,συχνοτατα τρωγονται απο τους ιδιους τους γονεις ... οχι τυχαιο 

το μαρουλι ειναι λαχανικο πολυ ευπαθες σε ασθενειες και ραντιζετε στο φουλ μεχρι τελευταια στιγμη πριν μαζευτει  και εχει καταλοιπα οταν το δινουμε απο λαικες και για αυτο λεω συνεχως να προτιμουμε ραδικια και ζωχους .απο τον κηπο παλι ,πανε πουλια και τρωνε ειτε εντομα που παρασιτουν πανω του (αν ειναι αραντιστο ) και τα πουλια αφηνουν ακαθαρσιες με ολα τα επακολουθα '

συμφωνω με το σεραφειμ στην προσοχη στο μαρουλι τον πρωτο καιρο και στην μην αποκλειστικη χρηση του σαν χορταρικο στην πορεια ,αλλα διαφωνω με το αυγο

----------


## serafeim

Δημητρη δεν ειπα ποτε μα ποτε να βγαλουμε ομως το αυγο απο την διατροφη του πουλιου και να προσθεσουμε γαλα!! Εννοειται πως δεν τρωνε ουτε γαλα και σε σκονη ειδικα!!! Το θεμα ηταν η τροφη στο τι περιειχε και γιατι δεν βαζω αλεσμενο αυγο!!! Καθαρα ειμαι ευχαριστημενος απο τον φιλο μου και για αυτο!!!

Οσο για την θρεπτικη και βιολογικη αξια του γαλακτος και του αυγου το γαλα ειναι πρωτο!!!  Ο συνδυασμος τους ομως φτανει στην αποκορυφωση!!!! 
Δεν τα λεω στην τυχη το σπουδαζω και οτι εχω μαθει τα λεω!!! Αν θελετε περνω τηλεφωνο τον διαιτολογο να μου πει ακριβως τον πινακα ποιο ειναι πρωτο βιολογικα και θρεπτικα και ποιο τελευταιο!!!!

----------


## jk21

ΣΕΡΑΦΕΙΜ αν τα σπουδαζεις ,μαλλον εχεις μπερδεψει καποια πραγματα .Το αυγο ειναι η πιο πληρης πρωτεινη με την υψηλοτερη βιοδιαθεσιμοτητα και αυτο που καθοριζει τον δεικτη ΒV ο οποιος για το αυγο ειναι το 100 .Αυτο που ξερεις σαν ανωτερο του αυγου ,δεν ειναι το γαλα ,αλλα η συμπυκνωμενη πρωτεινη ορου γαλακτος ,δηλαδη κατι που προκυπτει με ειδικη επεξεργασια του γαλακτος .το γαλα απο μονο του ειναι πολυ πιο χαμηλα στον δεικτη αυτο .ο ορος γαλακτος ειναι οτι μενει (το υγρο ) κατα την πηξη του τυριου και την στραγγιση του .απο αυτον τον ορο για να προκυψει η συμπυκνωμενη πρωτεινη ,χρειαζεται επιπλεον επεξεργασια 


δες δυο τροπους επεξεργασιας  ... αν δεν γινει ολη αυτη η επεξεργασια ,ουτε συμπυκνωση υπαρχει (μιλαμε για καθαρα υγρη μορφη ορου ) ενω η λακτοζη στον ορο ειναι στο φουλ 
http://www.foodsmatter.com/allergy_i...se_cheese.html


Cheese is made by coagulating milk. This transfers milk into a semi-solid mass and separates milk into solid curds and liquid whey. Cow’s milk is ideal for cheese-making because it contains high levels of casein which is required to provide an adequate coagulum. Most cheeses contain high levels of casein but low levels of whey. It is whey that is particularly rich in lactose. Whey contains 70% lactose, and casein no more than 1% lactose.


Τυρί γίνεται με την πήξη του γάλακτος. Αυτό μεταφέρει το γάλα σε μια ημι-στερεή μάζα και διαχωρίζει γάλακτος σε στερεά και υγρά τυρόπηγμα ορού γάλακτος. Το αγελαδινό γάλα είναι ιδανικό για τυροκομία, διότι περιέχει υψηλά επίπεδα της καζεΐνης που απαιτείται για την παροχή επαρκούς πήγμα. Οι περισσότεροι τυριά περιέχουν υψηλά επίπεδα της καζεΐνης, αλλά χαμηλά επίπεδα του ορού γάλακτος. Είναι ορό γάλακτος που είναι ιδιαίτερα πλούσιο σε λακτόζη. Ορός γάλακτος περιέχει 70% λακτόζη, και καζεΐνη όχι περισσότερο από 1% λακτόζη




wp1.jpg


wp2.jpg


η χαμηλη περιεκτικοτητα του τυροπηγματος σε λακτοζη (εχει αποβληθει η περισσοτερη στον ορο ) ,ειναι και το μυστικο της προσθηκης τυροπηγματος απο τον franco monopoli στην αυγοτροφη του .Η διαδικασια αυτη βεβαια στερει καποιο ποσο πρωτεινης ποιοτικο που μενει στον ορο ,αλλα η παραλληλη υπαρξη του αυγου στην αυγοτροφη σε συνδιασμο με την καλη υφη που δινει η προσθηκη τυροπηγματος ,την κανει αποδεκτη οπως εχω ακουσει ,απο δυσκολα πουλια 


για αυτο λοιπον .... αναμεινατε στο ακουστικο σας ... ερχεται και η δικια μου παραλλαγη (κρισιμη ) !

* ας οψεται ενα φιλαρακι που μου την θυμισε πριν λιγες μερες ...

----------


## giorgos_

Το αυγο ειναι συμφωνα με τη γνωμη πτηνιατρου το πρωτογαλα για τα πουλια, οπως το μητρικο γαλα για το βρεφος

----------


## xarhs

Σεραφειμ εμενα δεν με νοιαζει αν θα το καταλαβεις η αν τελικα θα το πιστεψεις αυτο για το αυγο , αλλα λεω να αφησεις τους εγωισμους και να δωσεις στο πουλακι το αυγουλακι του γιατι δεν φταιει σε τιποτα...........

δωσε το ετσι σκετο το εχει πραγματικα αναγκη........................

----------


## serafeim

Σε ευχαριστω Δημητρη τωρα που το ειπες ισως εχεις δικιο μπορει να διαβασα ορο γαλακτος!! ΣΥΓΓΝΩΜΗ!!!
Χαρη με προσβαλεις!!! Νομιζα με ηξερες περισσοτερο!!! Με λες εγωιστη σε ζωω? τσ τσ τσ τσ τσ  :sad: 
Δημητρη ξαναλεω και θα το λεω παντα!!! Δεν ειπα ποτε μα ποτε μα ποτε εδω μεσα στο φορουμ να βγαλω το αυγο απο την διατροφη (γενικα σε ολα τα πουλια μου) και να βαλω γαλα σε σκονη!!!! Ειπα πως αυτο το μιγμα το εχει μεσα και μαζι με σκονη σουπιοκοκκαλου θα εχει τα απαραιτητα μεχρι να παρουν τα πρωτα βηματα και οτι ειμαι ευχαριστημενος!!!

----------


## jk21

ουτε εγω ειπα οτι το ειπες ... εγω απλα προσπαθησα  να σε πεισω οτι δεν ειναι το γαλα η πιο πληρης τροφη

----------


## xarhs

θα βαλει και αυγουλακι τελικα ο σεραφειμ.................  τον πεισαμε δημητρη...!!!! γιουπιιιι

χαχαχαχαχα......

----------

